# Navy Diver Knife Display



## summerspa (Apr 16, 2011)

Got a commission to make a display for a Navy Dive Knife.
Wood is Indian Dontknow (it's from Indian and I don't know what species it is.)
The base is bookmatch cut glued with 5 min epoxy, routed with an ogee bit, sanded to 320 grit using a 48" belt sander and a sanding mop, then 1 coat of 2# shellac and finally polished with the Bealle system.
The supports were turned on my craftsman tube lathe, with the same finish.

For some of my other work just google "pndswipes"

enjoy


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

Welcome

Nice Job 

Products Online albums at - Pndswipes

===



summerspa said:


> Got a commission to make a display for a Navy Dive Knife.
> Wood is Indian Dontknow (it's from Indian and I don't know what species it is.)
> The base is bookmatch cut glued with 5 min epoxy, routed with an ogee bit, sanded to 320 grit using a 48" belt sander and a sanding mop, then 1 coat of 2# shellac and finally polished with the Bealle system.
> The supports were turned on my craftsman tube lathe, with the same finish.
> ...


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Very nicely done.


----------



## Professor59 (Oct 24, 2009)

summerspa said:


> Got a commission to make a display for a Navy Dive Knife.
> Wood is Indian Dontknow (it's from Indian and I don't know what species it is.)
> The base is bookmatch cut glued with 5 min epoxy, routed with an ogee bit, sanded to 320 grit using a 48" belt sander and a sanding mop, then 1 coat of 2# shellac and finally polished with the Bealle system.
> The supports were turned on my craftsman tube lathe, with the same finish.
> ...


Nice Job, as a Diver, Woodworker and Knife-maker I like this one on a few different levels.


----------



## Muddiver (Jan 18, 2021)

summerspa said:


> Got a commission to make a display for a Navy Dive Knife.
> Wood is Indian Dontknow (it's from Indian and I don't know what species it is.)
> The base is bookmatch cut glued with 5 min epoxy, routed with an ogee bit, sanded to 320 grit using a 48" belt sander and a sanding mop, then 1 coat of 2# shellac and finally polished with the Bealle system.
> The supports were turned on my craftsman tube lathe, with the same finish.
> ...


Would you be interested in making another?


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jul 24, 2020)

Hi Muddiver, welcome to the forum. This thread is from 2011 and
Summerspa hasn't been active on the forum since 2013.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Muddiver


----------



## Muddiver (Jan 18, 2021)

Bob Bengal said:


> Hi Muddiver, welcome to the forum. This thread is from 2011 and
> Summerspa hasn't been active on the forum since 2013.


Thank you


----------

